

Ask HN: What's up with Facebook friends liking virus sites? - paul9290

In past few days I have noticed a ton of my friends posting links .info sites.  Their headlines are sensational and catchy, as well each has a photo of something pertaining to story or photo of youtube video.  Im certain these are virus sites as those posting would never post something about miley cyrus and the other sensational junk these bad actors are creating.<p>Anyone else notice this and is there a weak point in Facebook?
======
harrisonp
Man, been wondering the same thing! However, I believe these sites employ some
kind of like-hijack as you reach the page. I kind of clicked on one of them.
Or not even that, I saw some friend liking this crap, it said the website in
the post so I copy-pasted it in the address bar. Saw crap. Left. Safe-checked
my profile. Nothing. But like 15 mins later I checked my profile again, bam,
there it was. I had liked this friggin crap by directly visiting this site!
Now I can't remember which one as I camped out on the newsfeed and marked all
that crap as spam..

------
ffumarola
And the myspacification of Facebook begins.

------
notahacker
Hijack apps.

Click on harmless looking "Login with Facebook" link to comment or access
extra content on a harmless looking blog or trojan app, speed through standard
dialog, sign away permission for them to update statuses, post on walls and
send messages on your behalf through the Facebook API.

I've noticed Facebook getting quicker at deleting this garbage though.

------
bdclimber14
I usually ignore these type of things until yesterday when I noticed that a
very intelligent, technical friend of my had a post like this.

------
jpug98
i've gotten a few of these, and I believe they are hijack apps that send the
same message to all of your friends. Interesting too is how they're coming up
with messages that make you wonder if it's real or not. In this day and age,
you can't even trust a friend in a world that sells access to your information

